# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Tara

## chani3181

actualmente estoy desarrollando un perfil para la plantacion y procesamiento de tara para 200 hectareas, quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir financiamiento para el proyecto, a que entidades podria recurrir y cual es la forma mas factible de que financien el proyecto,
Saludos cordialesTemas similares: Vendo Tara Organica en Vainas VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Compro tara en polvo Plantones de tara en Arequipa Siembra y comercialización de Tara

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Hay varias alternativas: 
1. Presentarlo a alguna ONG
2. Presentarlo a algun gobierno local o regional, cediendo la Unidad Formuladora
3. En caso existir organizaciones, acceder al Fondo de Competitividad del MINAG.
4. Presentarlo por medio de un núcleo ejecutor, ajustado a la normatividad SNIP. 
Al igual que tu, soy especialista en el tema de proyectos espero que mi humilde aporte pueda ayudarte colega. 
Saludos 
Ing. A. Soto
Especialista en Proyectos

----------

jorgevillena007

----------

